# changing butagaz bottles in Portugal



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

We are off to Portugal for the winter and want to know if we can change our butagaz bottles in Portugal if so where?. We would also like to know if calor bottles can be refilled, Thanks
ROSMIC


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Do you mean camping gas. Most sites will exchange them. Olhao near Faro to fill your bottles.
Andy


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have not seen Butagaz in Portugal but we use Repsol and it is easy to exchange their bottles in Portugal. As far as Calor bottles are concerned there are backstreet garages that will refill them but have only heard of them and not used them although our neighbours on a Portugese campsite did.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The LPG station at Quelfes (can be seen off the 398 Olhau to A22 J15 road) will refill any foreign (to them) gas bottle. They will not refill Portuguese bottles. They charge a slight premium over the cost of the LPG itself but if you compare with changing a Calor back home it is a bargain.

This place is an LPG depot not a petrol station or backstreet operator.

I believe there is another LPG station nearer to Albufeira but I have no personal experience of this one.

JohnW


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Gas in Alagarve*

There is a refill station just off the N 125 on the north side, the sign was easily visible from the main road and he refills sensibly by weight. Alternatively put a refilllabel bottle system in and you will find that you can refill it yourself as you go along. Bit harder in Spain but convenient in France and not difficult in Portugal

Might have the lat and long on file if that would help
Hope this helps, used the refiller last winter and hope to do so this winter

Mike & Ann


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, the place which mike800966 mentioned is at Boliqueime. From Faro pass the town centre and then look for the GPL sign and take the next right turn and the filling station is on the right. Its far easier to find than the one at Quelfes.
Colin


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

To find the one at Quelfes, travelling West on the N125 turn right at the roundabout about a mile before you get to Olhau onto the new road that connects the N125 with the A22 and is signed Moncarapache. Take the first junction off this road and then turn right under the new road and the LPG station is on your left (look for blue LPG sign).

If travelling East on the N125 then come right through Olhau past the turning for the campsite and turn left onto the new road.

If coming off the A22 at J15 then take the first exit at the roundabout immediately off the motorway and I think it is the second turning off the road that will bring you to Quelfes but to be honest I never travelled this direction to get to it.

There is a blue LPG sign that can be seen from the new road.

JohnW


----------

